# Mavs, Spurs Lock Up In Another Lone Star State Showdown



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> These bitter in-state division rivals meet for the fourth time in the Playoffs since 2001. The Mavericks are the only team other than the Lakers to beat San Antonio in the postseason during that span, winning a classic seven-game series in 2006. The Spurs own postseason victories over Dallas in 2001 and '03.
> 
> "We're going down to the River Walk, a place we've been many times before," Mavs guard Jason Terry said. "It's going to be an outstanding series, a big rival of ours and they're playing pretty good basketball. Tony Parker is not in the MVP talks, but he should be."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/art_garcia/04/16/breakdown20090416/index.html


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This forum is kinda......... dead ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You would be correct. It's unfortunate, too.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Sucks. I was hoping to come and get a little trash talk going...... :|


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

:|


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> Sucks. I was hoping to come and get a little trash talk going...... :|


Mavs are going down!!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i saw a pic of Basel in that EBB thread, i am shocked


----------

